# Problème de connexion Airdrop entre Mac et iPhone



## xx-flo-xx (13 Septembre 2016)

Je cherche à faire communiquer mon iPhone SE avec mon MacBook Air tournant sous El Capitan afin de transférer des photos.

Airdrop est bien activé sur l'iphone et le Mac reconnait bien l'iphone également.
Cependant dans le finder, sous airdrop je ne retrouve pas l'iphone.

J'ai chipoté et fouillé dans tous les sens je n'y comprends rien.
Le Mac me dit parfois: le réseau n'est pas disponible, assurez vous que l'accès au réseau est activé.
Qu'est ce que cela veut dire concrètement?

Cela à marché quelques minutes il y a quelques jours et puis plus rien 

J'ai suivi un tuto à la lettre et j'ai même essayé avec le partage de fichier mais je pense qu'il y a un réglage à faire... et je n'y connaissais grand chose 

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider ce serait gentil


----------



## moderno31 (13 Septembre 2016)

Hello

D'après le message renvoyé par le Finder, ça ne fonctionne qu'en Mac. Encore un sujet que je ne comprends pas...
De mon côté, je n'ai jamais réussi de faire fonctionner en MAC et iPhone....

Mais si on trouve la réponse ça m'intéresse.


----------



## xx-flo-xx (13 Septembre 2016)

Vraiment bizarre...

Mais je ne sais pas par quelle magie ça à fonctionné l'espace de quelques minutes... Donc c'est que ça fonctionne... non?


----------



## kaos (17 Septembre 2016)

Moi ça marche du Mac à l'iPhone mais pas l'inverse 

Du coup ...
Je passe par Aperçu, lorsque mon iPhone est synchro avec ou sans câble (wifi) : 
Aperçu ajoute un menu "importer de l'iphone de Kaos" 
Du coup je sélectionne soit quelques photos ou Tout de temps en temps pour de la sauvegarde.


----------



## xx-flo-xx (18 Septembre 2016)

Une vraie mascarade, il doit y avoir moyen quand même non?


----------



## kaos (18 Septembre 2016)

Oui , met un câble feignant


----------



## lineakd (18 Septembre 2016)

@xx-flo-xx, de la lecture... Est-ce le Bluetooth et le wifi sont activés sur les deux appareils?


----------



## xx-flo-xx (18 Septembre 2016)

kaos a dit:


> Oui , met un câble feignant


 Le but c'est quand meme que ça fonctionne sans cable si c'est prévu pour...

@lineakd je vair lire ça mais oui les 2 sont activés et le pc reconnait l'iphone dans les paramètres bluetooth. Puis par moment il me dit ceci: le réseau n'est pas disponible, assurez vous que l'accès réseau est activé. Or tout est allumé. Donc je me dis qu'il y a certainement un réglage quelque part.
Par contre: dois je activer le wifi sur l'iphone ou la 4G? 
Il y a aussi le système de partage de fichiers, c'est encore autre chose que l'airdrop ça?


----------



## lineakd (18 Septembre 2016)

@xx-flo-xx, n'ayant qu'un iMac mi-2011, je n'ai pas la possibilité d'échanger des fichiers par AirDrop avec mes appareils sous iOS.
L'échange de fichiers par AirDrop entre mes appareils sous iOS, se fait quand j'ai activé dans le centre de contrôle, le wifi, le bluetooth et l'airdrop en sélectionnant les contacts uniquement ou tout le monde sur mes appareils.
Si je ne dis pas trop de bêtises l'airdrop sur iOS a seulement besoin que le wifi et le Bluetooth soit activé car en regardant dans l'app réglages/bluetooth ou wifi de mes appareils. Ceux-ci ne sont pas connectés entre eux ou disons que ça n'apparaît pas dans l'app réglages.


----------



## xx-flo-xx (19 Septembre 2016)

@lineakd, en effet quand je connecte Airdrop j'ai le wifi et le bluetooth qui se connectent.
La 4G est pour le partage de fichiers, chose encore différente on dirait.

C'est juste un vrai casse tête car ça à fonctionné 1x en chipotant tant bien que mal.
Et la j'ai beau chipoté encore et encore: rien de rien, c'est désespérant.
Je trouve ça tellement pratique en plus!
Mon iPhone lui ne reconnait pas mon Mac et inversement.
Or les modèles sont compatibles et tout est activé!
J'ai suivi la fiche explicative du site d'Apple en plus.


----------



## Gotti974 (25 Septembre 2016)

bonjour a tous,

airdrop a t il des souci avec sierra? sur mon macbook pro de mi 2012, je reconnais sans probleme mon iPhone SE et je peux transferer des fichiers, mais mon iphone ne reconnait pas mon mac, et du coup impossible de transférer mes fichiers. bizarre bizarre.....


----------



## xx-flo-xx (11 Octobre 2016)

Je n'ai plus ré-essayé pour ma part mais j'ai un nouvel iPhone donc je vais tenter le coup...


----------



## Irene0921 (31 Mai 2021)

même souci. Ca eu marché, mais ca marche plus. j'ai repris toutes les étapes, bluetooth et wifi activés sur les deux appareils. il faut vérifier aussi que le partage de connection soit inactif.... mais même comme ça, ça ne fonctionne que quand ça veut. c'est pénible!


----------

